# My New 20G Tank Setup



## ChiSinh (Feb 3, 2016)

I one day I rebuild my tank in my office so I did.
Rundown of my equipment used in my nano tank.

Tank - 20G $20
Lighting - LT 27W LED Light Coral Reef - $95
Plexiglass - Cut to size @ Plastic World $60
Return Pump - Eheim Compact 1000 $45
Protein Skimmers - Tunze comline DOC Skimmer 9004 $215
Bio-pellets Reactor - IM MiniMax Media Reactor $135
Wavemaker - Maxspect Gyre XF130 - $300
Return Pump outlet - IM AUQA Gadget Spin Stream - Return Nozzle - $30
Controllers - APEX Jr. with MP1 - $350 + $115
ATO - Hydor Smart Level Control ATO System - $100
Reused live rock and sand from old tank.

Total: $1,465


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Have a tank in the office is so awesome to bad I'm not in an office job or I would totally do this to!!

Keep us posted and moarrrr pictures


----------

